# Classical Songs With Spanish Lyrics



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

I'm looking for classical songs with Spanish (Castellano) lyrics. They could be art songs or from opera, and the composer doesn't need to be Spanish. Some interesting lyrical content gets you bonus points.

Here is something by 'Anon', performed by L'Arpeggiata. My translation of the text is here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably the most famous Spanish song cycle:

de Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas ("Seven Spanish Folksongs") – for voice and piano, dedicated to Madame Ida Godebska (1914)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Try finding these one:
anon.: Dindirín, dindirín
anon.: Los hombres con gran plazer
anon.: Nuevas te traygo, carillo
Alfonso X: Cantiga No. 10, 'Rosa das rosas'
Alfonso X: Rosa das rosas (CSM 10)
Alfonso X: Santa María
Encina: Romerico
Fuenllana: Pérdida de Antequera
Fuenllana: Vos me matastes
Milán: Aquel caballero, madre
Milán: Toda mi vida os amé
Mudarra: Claros y frescos ríos
Mudarra: Si me llaman a mí
Mudarra: Triste estaba el rey David
Mudarra: Ysabel, perdiste la tu faxa
Narvaez: Con qué la lavaré
Torre, F: Dime, triste corazón
Triana: Dínos, madre del donsel
Valderrabano: De dónde venis, amore?
Vasquez, J: En la fuente del rosel


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

George Crumb's Ancient Voices of Children is a setting of several poems by Spanish poet Federico Garcia Lorca.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For something special: Haitink recorded Shostakovich' 14th symphony in a version with the texts in the original language rather than Russian. The first two songs are in Spanish:

Adagio. "De profundis" (Federico García Lorca)
Allegretto. "Malagueña" (Federico García Lorca)

sung in this version by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Julia Varady.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Ginastera wrote a lot of works for voices, songs too. Here's a list https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberto_Ginastera#Vocal/choral


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Rodrigo - Adela (from Tres Canciones)


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Try finding these one:
> 
> Alfonso X: Cantiga No. 10, 'Rosa das rosas'
> Alfonso X: Rosa das rosas (CSM 10)
> Alfonso X: Santa María







This is great, but it seems to be in Galician-Portuguese!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

To add to Falla's slender oeuvre you can extract the two main songs _Canción del amor dolido_ and _Canción del fuego fatuo_ from the gitaneria (later turned into a ballet) _El amor brujo_.


----------

